

My five biggest blogging mistakes  - andreiursan
http://www.businessesgrow.com/2012/03/04/my-five-biggest-blogging-mistakes/

======
user24
I really agree with the first one, it's something I identified in a post I
made about the lessons I've learned after 6 years of blogging:
[http://www.puremango.co.uk/2010/10/six-years-blogging-
lesson...](http://www.puremango.co.uk/2010/10/six-years-blogging-lessons-
learned/)

I'm not sure that 'cerebral' blogs are a mistake. I mean, PG's essays have a
huge following. I think if you do it right and capture the right audience then
there's nothing wrong with long, well thought out posts.

------
elchief
I'd say the biggest blogging mistake is not having a "popular posts" list
right near the top of every page. I want to see the good shit you write, right
away.

